# Need more info about sr20de



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

I just recently purchased a Nissan Sabre 200gxi (SOuth Africa) and I am trying to gather as much information about the car as possible. I have checked the net for explainations and pictures explaining the layout of this engine. Can anyone help with sites to view this.

Also, my car seems unresponsive when the aircon is on. I kwow that there is a load, but it should not be that bad that I have to drop to 1st or 2nd to get going. My prevoius Toyota 1600 was more responsive. I am dissappointed but refuse to give up hope on my new beast....
Please help ?????

Any other mods that i can do to get better response, on the stock engine....


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

First thing you have to do is search around; most of your questions are already answered.

Also try searching: www.sr20deforum.com

Can you post pics of your Nissan Sabre 200 Gxi cause most of us haven´t seen it.

Good luck.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

solo said:


> *I just recently purchased a Nissan Sabre 200gxi (SOuth Africa) and I am trying to gather as much information about the car as possible. I have checked the net for explainations and pictures explaining the layout of this engine. Can anyone help with sites to view this.*


Sure.

The Beast


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

solo said:


> *Also, my car seems unresponsive when the aircon is on. I kwow that there is a load, but it should not be that bad that I have to drop to 1st or 2nd to get going. *


Please tell me that you are not suggesting that you think you should be able to get the car going in 3rd or 4th with the AC on. That would be difficult to do with a stock SR20 WITHOUT the AC on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

When I say get going, I mean to get some speed, even when the car is going at 120km/h. The 2.0lt should have some torque to accelerate. My 1600 had more go even with aircon and a load in the boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *First thing you have to do is search around; most of your questions are already answered.
> 
> Also try searching: www.sr20deforum.com
> 
> ...


_____________________

It looks like the Pulsar n14/n15. I not sure but I have pic of these rides, and it looks almost identical.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

I have some pics up of the South African Nissan Sabre 200GXI.

Will be getting more soon!!

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=1303


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Can you post pics of your Nissan Sabre 200 Gxi cause most of us haven´t seen it.


http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=1303

Updated Photos!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

solo said:


> *When I say get going, I mean to get some speed, even when the car is going at 120km/h. The 2.0lt should have some torque to accelerate. My 1600 had more go even with aircon and a load in the boot. *



These engines like revving. They're practically indestructible, apart from the gearbox. I don't know what rev range you're trying to make your beast perform in, but I drive my sabre in the 3 - 4000 (safe) & 5 - 7000 (kool) rpm range. I've installed an exhaust & a pod filter. Helps a little. These engines will only perform once you take it past 5000 rpm. They sound awesome too.

Good Luck!


----------

